# Muddy GRAS



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We had a blast at muddy GRAS in Huntsville, Tx 3 days of partying. Damage total was 2 cats and 1 yamaha that couldn't swim, 1 broken front diff on one of the cats, rear diff on the samurai and ripped boot on polaris. I need to change the relay on the brute for the fan aside from that it was great. :rockn:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i had a great time my self got some good pics ill post later i was tryin to look for you but man it was so many ppl i prob drove rite by you


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I talked to Denny the owner on Friday morning and there was over 1,000 people and they rolled in all weekend. If I were to guess there were probably 3,000-3,500 people there this weekend. I probably passed you and did not see you, if you were not paying attention you would run into someone. Did you make it down the creek and take your bike for a swim?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah i hit bout everything with water and some holes wit sum thick a$$ mud was you around when that burban landed on its side in the pit


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

No I don't remember seeing that, seen a bunch of 4wheelers like that


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

For sure I ended up camping over at the overflow but it was nice over there lotta room compared to everywhere else


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I will see if I can get some pics uploaded sometime this week


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

what is that?^


----------



## mudderbuddie (Oct 14, 2010)

There were alot more fights and crap that happend than all the other years i go, but it was a blast as always.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> what is that?^


That is my rear exaust tube, when we took our bikes for a swim I found my leak glad it didn't die while under water.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

mudderbuddie said:


> There were alot more fights and crap that happend than all the other years i go, but it was a blast as always.


We only seen one down at the mud pit on Friday. We had prime camping on the main drag right before the road splits by the rock pile.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Ouch! That crack looks bad. Glad you found it, now you just have to repair/replace it. From the looks of it, it will be replaced


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

o shiz! I see the crack now.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea I will replace it just don't know with what, I want to hear a sound clip of an aaen performance exaust before I do anything.


----------



## mudderbuddie (Oct 14, 2010)

yea i was parked at the mud pits most of Friday next to the goosneck trailer along the side. We camped back behind the bike wash. there were alot of good roll overs that night.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

full muzzys are my favorite sound on a brute... or the zmc duals. but you would have to drive to tifton, ga for those.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i didnt see any fights but heard about a truck pull that went wrong


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Was the truck pull on top of the hill climb area they had a bunch of camping up there? I am trying to post pics from my iPad but having trouble.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i dont know rite where it happened but i heard the one uy ended up draggin the other truck all over the place smashing a bunch of other trucks


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am so confused about loading these pics from iPad has anybody done this before please help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like we need a TapaTalk how to post images thread..........


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

There's not a thread for that? uh-oh....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont use it so, I guess not haha... You want to make one? I was going to d/l it, figure out how, and post it, but it aint free for iPhone. I thought it was. I aint paying $3 to tell someone how to use it haha... Sorry.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

sheet, i aint got one of them there fancy iphone/ipads.... i just got an ol busted berry.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. Thats what I had. I didnt like it on the berry.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i try not to use mine on the internet anyways... its too slow. i use it for FB only.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

_It's great that you've figured it out, but your going to need to edit that sticker out of the photo before you can post it. Sorry. - Admin_


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

these are from last weekend


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

i am not using my ipad i am on a computer when i put 2or 3 pics it only uploads the last one that i coppied. what am i missing


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

click off the pics as you upload. it is replacing the ones you upload


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I might try that tomorrow thanks


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

So where is Muddy Gras 2012 going to be this year? And when?


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

Found it. Feb. 2-5 at Tree offroad park and Big Smo will be there.


----------

